# Mini Pine Cones in Brown Alumilite



## wayneryan65 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think this makes me want a cup of coffee. Love how this turned out


----------



## Neil (Jan 24, 2014)

That is Gorgeous good job


----------



## MarkD (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing a finished blank!


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 24, 2014)

That looks really nice, +1 on waiting for a finished blank.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 24, 2014)

wayneryan65 said:


> I think this makes me want a cup of coffee. Love how this turned out



A cup of coffee?......YES!
But a cup of Pine flavored coffee?......hmmmmmm  )

Very nice !!!

I also want to see the "after" shot

Bill


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 25, 2014)

*This is what I did with it*

Here are some pictures of what I turned out of it


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 25, 2014)

That is a very unique and interesting looking blank. 
I like it...and the turning too !!!

Bill


----------

